# Que potencia debe tener el motor DC de un kart electrico?



## cjespinozam (Mar 9, 2016)

Necesito calcular la potencia de un motor de corriente continua para un kart electrico, tengo mucha dudas ya que investigue varias potencias, pero lo q*UE* calcule yo es de aproximadamente de 2HP, estara bien ese valor? y si uso dos baterias de 12v en serie? la corriente no sera muy grande? desde ya gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2016)

Para analizar si la corriente es mucha o no saca la cuenta 

2HP son aproximadamente *1471W* si le sumamos un 30% en concepto de pérdidas propias del motor nos vamos a algo mas de *1900W* que sobre 24V nos da una corriente de unos *80A* ¿ Eso es mucho o poco para tus baterías ?

Sería interesante conocer tu calculo de la potencia necesaria.


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 9, 2016)

*L*a potencia del motor respecto a que ?? peso del chasis *?* , lo maneja un nene o un grande *?* a que velocidad queres ir *? *yo vi kart *h*echos con una atornilladora a baterias y vi kart con motores de moto 900cc de 100 hp y los kart de plasticos para chicos tienen dos motores de 6 volt y *b*ateria de 8 amp en 6 volt


----------

